# winex cvs 3.0 pre 1

## xlyz

qualcuno e' riuscito a compilarla?

a me si blocca

```

LD_LIBRARY_PATH="../../unicode:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" ../../tools/winebuild/winebuild -fPIC -L../../dlls -sym view.tmp.o -o view.spec.c -spec ./view.spec

gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-keep-static-consts -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long" -fPIC -DSTRICT -DNONAMELESSUNION -DNONAMELESSSTRUCT  -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/X11R6/include -o view.spec.o view.spec.c

gcc -shared  -Wl,-Bsymbolic view.spec.o  init.o view.o winmain.o      -o view.so -L../../library -lwine  -lm 

rm -f view && ln -s ../../wine view

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/winex-cvs-3.0_pre1/work/wine/programs/view'

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/winex-cvs-3.0_pre1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 79, Exitcode 2

!!! emake died

```

ho provato a bypassare, ma mi si blocca di nuovo poco dopo

se qualcuno c'è riuscito mi dice come ha fatto

----------

## cerri

Nessuna novita'?

----------

## xlyz

ci sto giusto riprovando

incrocia le dita   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Incrocio, incrocio... ho il tuo stesso identico errore !  :Sad: 

----------

## xlyz

altro giro, altra corsa ...

----------

## xlyz

fatto !     :Very Happy: 

allora: emerge /usr/..../winex-cvs-3.0_pre1.ebuild

lasciare scaricare da cvs

come finisce di copiare in /var/tmp/portage/...

ctrl+z

aprire /var/tmp/portage/.../progams/configure.in e mettere una bella # davanti a view

sostituire /var/..../include/winresrc.h con la versione 1.2 dello stesso file che trovi su http://cvs.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/winex/

dopodich dai fg

e voila !!!    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Grande!

Sto provando.

Solo che non ho trovato il file configure.in, ho modificato view in configure.ac.... vedremo... tanto ci mette solo un paio di mesi a compilare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Bene! Anche a me la compilazione e' riuscita...  :Smile: 

Cosa usi per configurarlo? Io sto provando XWine.

----------

## xlyz

a manina  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

CMQ ci deve essere qualche errore nell'ebuild.

Compilato a mano dal cvs ufficiale funzica senza rogne.

Cioe', senza rogne non considerando che ogni cosa va in segfault....  :Sad: 

----------

## almafer

ciao,dal sito transgaming:

Well, its seem that some people had problems with winex under Gentoo. Ive tested it with winex-v2.1 and winex-v3p1 and ive got the deadlock problem. It looks like a problem between nvidia opengl installation and winex (other native games like wolfenstein or quake arena run just well)

On winex-v2.1, the process eat up 99% of cpu but never goes on. It stucks at the following message: expect deadlock... and yeah, you got a big deadlock.

However, on winex-v3.0, ive got some more detail on what was going on. The process enter deadlock but it exit after a loop of deadlock and the winedbg come to action, and the final message is something about an access violation to a requested page of D3D.DLL.DeviceDetection (or something like D3D.DLL.Device...)

The way ive solved it is quite simple, but i cant say why i have to do those steps in order. Maybe dev. from winex could explain.

1. install winex from bin or with emerge winex-transgaming

2. quit X if you still there.

3. prompt> emerge nvidia-glx

4. prompt> opengl-update nvidia

and, winex should not encounter deadlock anymore. if you do step 3 and 4 before installing winex... it just doesnt work here.

I hope it will help some ppl stucks with the deadlock problem under Gentoo with nvidia opengl system.

spero vi possa servire

----------

## cerri

Per me non e' quello il problema, bensi' che wine e' incompatibile con l'ultima versione delle glibc.

A puro titolo di esempio, sono riuscito a installare winamp che parte una volta su tre.

E cmq il problema e' noto:

http://crossover.codeweavers.com/docs/office/html/troubleshooting.html#NPTL

http://www.winehq.com/hypermail/wine-devel/2003/03/0579.html

----------

## cerri

Ma fatemi capire una cosa: una volta compilato, configurato, ecc che cavolo bisogna fare? qualsiasi cosa lancio winex-cvs esce con error code 2. La cartella system32 e' vuota (anzi non esiste proprio).

Che cavolo bisogna fare? Scusate l'ignoranza...

----------

## xlyz

okkio che in gentoo vanno cambiate un po di cose nel file ~/.winex-cvs/config

ti posto un estratto del mio come riferimento

```
[Drive C]

"Path" = "${HOME}/.winex/fake_windows"

"Type" = "hd"

"Label" = "MS-DOS"

"Filesystem" = "win95"

#[Drive D]

#"Path" = "/path/to/drive_d"

#"Type" = "hd"

#"Label" = "LABEL"

#"Filesystem" = "win95"

[Drive E]

"Path" = "/mnt/cdrom"

"Type" = "cdrom"

"Label" = "LABEL"

"Filesystem" = "win95"

[Drive F]

"Path" = "/tmp"

"Type" = "hd"

"Label" = "Tmp Drive"

"Filesystem" = "win95"

[Drive G]

"Path" = "${HOME}"

"Type" = "network"

"Label" = "Home"

"Filesystem" = "win95"

[Drive H]

"Path" = "/usr/lib/winex/bin"

"Type" = "hd"

"Label" = "WineX"

"Filesystem" = "win95"

[wine]

"Windows" = "c:\\Windows"

"System" = "c:\\Windows\\System"

"Temp" = "f:\\"

"Path" = "c:\\Windows;c:\\Windows\\System;f:\\;g:\\"

"Profile" = "c:\\Windows\\Profiles\\Administrator"

"GraphicsDriver" = "x11drv"

; Wine doesn't pass directory symlinks to Windows programs by default.

; Enabling this may crash some programs that do recursive lookups of a whole

; subdir tree in case of a symlink pointing back to itself.

;"ShowDirSymlinks" = "1"

"ShellLinker" = "wineshelllink"
```

----------

## cerri

Il mio conf e' corretto (avevo fatto le modifiche del caso) ma "GNIENTE".  :Sad: 

----------

## bsolar

A proposito delle difficoltà con l'emerge, avete notificato la cosa in bugzilla?

----------

## akiross

io ho ottenuto errori simili durante la compilazione di disemu e di wine.

cos'e' winex? una specie di wine per X?

ciauz

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> A proposito delle difficoltà con l'emerge, avete notificato la cosa in bugzilla?

 

A me con le glibc non 2.3.2 si compila senza problemi.

----------

## akiross

wine con supporto directX... CHEFIGATAAAA

adesso provo xmame, cosi' magari ci faccio andare tutti i bei giochini per le vecchie console... se mi da errore pure questo, credo ci sia qualche errore negli ebiuld della categoria emulation.

una domanda:

e' un danno se faccio 2 emerge contemoraneamente su 2 terminali diversi?

poi provo anche XWine e winex, inoltre non riesco a fare andare vmware 3.2, mi da degli errori di configurazione... bho

ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> io ho ottenuto errori simili durante la compilazione di disemu e di wine.
> 
> cos'e' winex? una specie di wine per X?
> 
> ciauz

 

winex è una versione di wine con supporto per directx pensata appositamente per i videogiochi.

----------

## xlyz

 *akiross wrote:*   

> una domanda:
> 
> e' un danno se faccio 2 emerge contemoraneamente su 2 terminali diversi?

 

okkio che rischi di incasinare la macchina ben bene

solo 1 emerge alla volta, al limite mentre compili puoi scaricare il successivo (emerge --fetchonly) ma solo sacaricare!!!

----------

## bsolar

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   una domanda:
> 
> e' un danno se faccio 2 emerge contemoraneamente su 2 terminali diversi? 
> 
> okkio che rischi di incasinare la macchina ben bene
> ...

 

In teoria si, e raccomando anch'io un solo emerge alla volta. Tuttavia in passato, mentre l'interminabile emerge di kde arrancava verso la meta, ho emerso da varie altre console mezzo sistema (java, mozilla, XMMS, gkrellm, e altri) e nulla è andato storto. Il sistema girava che era un piacere (e ha continuato a farlo per molto, fino a che non l'ho demolito tentando un resize della partizione root con paramentri assurdamente sbagliati).

Oltre a questo giro un sistema ~x86 da sempre, uso un kernel di sviluppo, upgrado Xfree e KDE (tra tutto il resto) senza problemi...

sono un poco fortunato?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

E per quale motivo?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ho notato che han tolto gli ebuilds del 3.0 ed han lasciato quelli del 2.2, vanno bene comunque o ci son grosse differenze?

----------

